# Blocked waste tank



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Spent this past weekend at Wharfedale CC site. Went to empty waste tank on the way out and nothing came out. Drove home thinking that it must all have leaked onto the pitch  

At home pumped more water into the sinks and looked underneath - nothing - eventually "waste full" lamp came on.

Our last van, a Swift, had a screw off cover under the waste tank to clean it out, unfortunately this one does not  

Looks like I will be spending this weekend under the van dismantling pipes and getting covered in waste water.

Still, better than having an RV with blocked black tank  

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blocked pipe*

Hi

Seems a bit strange to get blocked though.

As a precaution, I leave the tank half full and add a couple of litres of bleach now and again. I then go on my travels and after a few hours on the motorway, the tank is clean.

When you open the drain valve, do you get anything, even a drip, drip, drip or nothing? My Compass was once blocked, but luckily the block was in the waste pipe, which once disconnected, cured the issue.

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Russell

Yes there is just a very slight drip. My waste pipe goes through 2 right angle bends, one vertical and one horizontal so reckon the problem is gunge in one of them.

Trevor


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Trevor, A;; you need to do is open the tap & reverse flush it with a hosepipe. ALWAYS works, Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just be careful, if the waste tank is full it could well end up all over the shower.

cabby


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Once you get it empty, add a few litres of cheap coke to the tank and go for a lengthy drive .... guaranteed to strip every last bit of grease, gunk and gunge from the innards! 8O


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Back flow it. Guaranteed to do the stuff. Of course one could blow up it 8O H


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks all, will try back flushing before I fetch the toolkit. Will put the plug + weight over the shower drain first :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coke to clean the sink*



theboadacea said:


> Once you get it empty, add a few litres of cheap coke to the tank and go for a lengthy drive .... guaranteed to strip every last bit of grease, gunk and gunge from the innards! 8O


Hi

Someone mentioned this to me age ago - putting cola in the tank etc. I was told the cola had to be flat though - with no fizz. Any thoughts?

Russell


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

A less deadly option might be to see if there is anyone near to you who has some Biomagic you could nick. That will eat any crud in the system.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi , as a precaution in future.
After every holiday flush plenty of boiling water through the system to disolve fats and greases which build up especially in corrugatd puipes and at joints.
spelling and grammar may be duff but the whiskey before hand was excelent

Regards
dave p


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Coke to clean the sink*



Rapide561 said:


> theboadacea said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get it empty, add a few litres of cheap coke to the tank and go for a lengthy drive .... guaranteed to strip every last bit of grease, gunk and gunge from the innards! 8O
> ...


Hi Russell, don't think it really matters as after a mile or so of movement it is going to be flatter than a flat thing.

Did this to our tanks - we have wide waste pipes and all sorts of black lumps dropped out. Recommended it to a couple with a Euromobil who tried it - took them over an hour to drain the tank as so much crud came off the sides, it blocked the narrow tap! I think they kept sticking a coat hanger up it or something to release it. However, once it is done regularly, it is not an issue.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

On a NuVenture motorhome I found that the access panel was on the top of the tank. Why they did not fit it on the bottom I have no idea. It also had a very small bore waste tap which I often had to back flush.. The Adria Twin has got a large drain valve so I should never have a problem with that.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Biological washing powder is another good degreaser for waste tanks. We carry a box of tablets for washing clothes. After we have dumped water for the last time I dissolve one in warm ( NOT HOT) water and rinse most round the kitchen sink and a little down the bathroom sink. This brings the kitchen sink up in a lovely shine as well. I then flush down another jug or so of warm water, we drive home and empty the waste into a bucket. Keeps the waste tank clean and grease-free.

If you have problems with gunk blocking the waste drain valves then try wiping the plates with kitchen paper before you wash up. It stops food waste etc getting into the waste ( where it can also smell in hot weather)

G


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish I'd seen this a few weeks back! We took our Cheyenne 635 SE away for first time and after a couple of days waste was likewise blocked - reverse flushing worked, and we've put some proprietary sink cleaner in as well - but now for the coke!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

soda crystals in hot water? or sugar soap??


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Coke to clean the sink*



Rapide561 said:


> theboadacea said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get it empty, add a few litres of cheap coke to the tank and go for a lengthy drive .... guaranteed to strip every last bit of grease, gunk and gunge from the innards! 8O
> ...


Cannot belive you would put cheap stuff in your van Russel-use the real thing fizz(it helps) and all :lol: :lol: 
Also recommended if you have an upset tummy,drink only coke for a day it will kill all bugs in the tummy :lol: 
terry


----------

